# WI cheese curds



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

We would love to make cheese curds like the one and only ones (IMO) you can get from dairies in WI. Anyone know how to make them?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Hard to replicate Fresh from the Vat, still WARM squeaky cheese curds!

The factory is 2 1/2 miles from us ---------- best time to arrive --- 9:30 in the morning!


A somewhat close match~~~~~~~~~~~~

Buy a chunk of young Colby cheese.
Cut it into appoximately 1 inch cubes.
Zap them in the microwave just long enough to warm them through, or until you see a couple of them begin to melt.
Don't cook them!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can I just say, how much I love Wisconsin.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

tallpines said:


> Hard to replicate Fresh from the Vat, still WARM squeaky cheese curds!
> 
> The factory is 2 1/2 miles from us ---------- best time to arrive --- 9:30 in the morning!
> 
> ...


Oh you make me want to cry, I really miss living in WI and REALLY miss those fresh curds! Thanks for the idea, but not quite sure thats gonna cut it. The closest place I have found for them is about 7hrs away. DH and I may just have to make a road trip someday.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I just buy 'em at the grocery store - still squeeky! Heh heh


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

you all are not playing nice at all:sob: Looks like it's a road trip real soon. REALLY why can't I make them....I are very sad


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Merks said:


> you all are not playing nice at all:sob: Looks like it's a road trip real soon. REALLY why can't I make them....I are very sad


I've never made them, but, I've visited cheese factories and watched demonstrations. I think they make cheddar cheese and when they get to the part where they press them in molds--just don't press them in molds. Drain the curds and bag them up.
Someone here probably has some real life experience.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize how deprived the rest of the country is. You poor things.  This is the most promising result for tutorials my googling as pulled up thus far: http://www.mademan.com/mm/how-make-cheddar-cheese-curds.html


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> I've never made them, but, I've visited cheese factories and watched demonstrations. I think they make cheddar cheese and when they get to the part where they press them in molds--just don't press them in molds. Drain the curds and bag them up.
> Someone here probably has some real life experience.


Most all the factories around here use the Colby cheese formula ------ 
after draining the whey out of the vat, the huge rotating cutter drops down from overhead and travels from one end of the vat to the other....creating curds.

Then a bunch of salt is tossed over the newly cut curds, and more draining takes place.

After the appropriate time the newly made cheese is pressed into barrels, or whatever form the dairy uses.

The lucky people get to buy the curds BEFORE that pressing step occurs.

40 years ago, we use to be able to walk right in and grab a handful of curds directly from the vat ------- new rules and regulations prevent us from doing that today.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Vigialant, I will check out the site.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you make a homemade cheddar and just eat the curds after cheddaring and cutting, it's pretty close.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, new guy here, I'm pretty sure you can get them fresh, go to ellsworthcheesecurds.com or call them at 715-273-4311, they will send them to you. if not P.M. me and I can send them out. last time I bought some they were $2.50 a bag, for plain ones. 1 mile down the road, at the store there $4.00 or more


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

I just checked, there 4.00 for 16 oz vac. packed bags, shipping depends on weight, and location


----------

